
Introduction to Amazon Textract: Now in Preview - intellisense
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt4dtbUYwCw&feature=youtu.be&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTWpSa1lUVmxNREJsTjJJNCIsInQiOiJsWWRZOTJqclpvcTBxTzVCR2gzcktuWlBQZ1ExTXBFZkp0akZlT01KVjljUGdEek5qR1B2ZkxnbWNWVTNXdml3OGF3aGh4SHk5azlvVHpVaStlMjhMbm94RW5XSzBFN1lZamlEYnJKZU5UeVExanRyQ0l6MEFZQ3BmcFp4RzVHa1JIbHBDdXBHakdEUjE4Qm5udytLMUE9PSJ9
======
intellisense
This can be game changer for processing documents if it can accurately capture
the tabular data and key/value pair as shown in the video.

